# Where is the power outage logging



## zkaa71n (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,

There was a power outage today, is there a log I can check when it happened?
Something like "System event" on Windows:

```
"The previous system shutdown at 1:31:05 PM on ‎7/‎14/‎2016 was unexpected."
```
XML view:

```
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
    <System>
        <Provider Name="EventLog" />
        <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
        <Level>2</Level>
        <Task>0</Task>
        <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
        <TimeCreated SystemTime="2016-07-14T22:30:43.138027500Z" />
        <EventRecordID>12627</EventRecordID>
        <Channel>System</Channel>
        <Computer>XXXXXX</Computer>
        <Security />
    </System>
    <EventData>
        <Data>1:31:05 PM</Data>
        <Data>‎7/‎14/‎2016</Data>
        <Data />
        <Data />
        <Data>57671</Data>
        <Data />
        <Data />
        <Binary>...</Binary>
    </EventData>
</Event>
```


----------



## sizigee (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look in /var/log/messages

That would be your best bet. If anyone has a better solution, please do tell   I would like to know as well

*Edit:  last(1) is another way to find out.


----------

